# First use of my tracked HS928...paint on augers



## Zack1978 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I had the opportunity to use my brand new tracked HS928 today. It was the first time that I used the machine, and it did a great job.
My questions relates to the augers. In the pictures that I posted, you will see that the black paint has worn off of the edge of the auger. Is that normal, or is the machine not adjusted properly? I guess the auger touched the ground at times? I don't want to damage my new machine, any advice?


Thanks,
Zack

PS: My 20+ year old Craftsman has the point worn off of the auger edge, but after 20 years I would expect that...Not 15 minutes of use.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would say it is probably normal, but check everything and make sure they are not scraping the ground. Also, if your area is uneven that could explain why they scrape.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Zack1978 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I had the opportunity to use my brand new tracked HS928 today. It was the first time that I used the machine, and it did a great job.
> My questions relates to the augers. In the pictures that I posted, you will see that the black paint has worn off of the edge of the auger. Is that normal, or is the machine not adjusted properly? I guess the auger touched the ground at times? I don't want to damage my new machine, any advice?


 What setting did you use it at? you should use the medium setting and adjust your skids with the scraper at 1/8".
The low setting is meant to scrape ice with the augers and if you ask me I would never use it unless in dire circumstances.


----------



## Zack1978 (Nov 6, 2014)

Normex said:


> What setting did you use it at? you should use the medium setting and adjust your skids with the scraper at 1/8".
> The low setting is meant to scrape ice with the augers and if you ask me I would never use it unless in dire circumstances.


I used the low setting, as instructed by the dealer. Well from now on, it will only be the medium setting. I hope I didn't damage anything!


Zack


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Zack1978 said:


> I used the low setting, as instructed by the dealer. Well from now on, it will only be the medium setting. I hope I didn't damage anything!
> Zack


Just don't forget to adjust or check your skids when the blower is at medium setting the scraper should be 1/8" from the asphalt.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Paint comes off edges fast. they only look pretty for the showroom. but after real world abuse it all goes out the window.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Paint comes off edges fast. they only look pretty for the showroom. but after real world abuse it all goes out the window.


I don't think it's a problem. I bought a new HS724 about 3 weeks ago and only used it once and the paint on the edges wore off after the first use.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

charley95 said:


> I don't think it's a problem. I bought a new HS724 about 3 weeks ago and only used it once and the paint on the edges wore off after the first use.


 isn't that what I just said


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> isn't that what I just said


Sorry, meant to answer the initial question.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

As some know, I have thrown this problem with Honda tracked machine around on here for awhile. I noticed during the last storm, even with my machine set to the high position, it will bottom out (scraper bar hits driveway) when going over the transition from my driveway to the roadway and vice versa. I will be looking at scraper bars for the outside of my auger housing in coming weeks, it there's any left in the stores.


----------



## Zack1978 (Nov 6, 2014)

RoyP said:


> As some know, I have thrown this problem with Honda tracked machine around on here for awhile. I noticed during the last storm, even with my machine set to the high position, it will bottom out (scraper bar hits driveway) when going over the transition from my driveway to the roadway and vice versa. I will be looking at scraper bars for the outside of my auger housing in coming weeks, it there's any left in the stores.


I am going to place an order for these later today Make and Model Chart for Snowblower Skids | Parts

I am still annoyed about the paint on the augers. They should tell you not to use the low setting, or totally eliminate it.


----------



## Zack1978 (Nov 6, 2014)

Also does anyone have any reviews of the these Make and Model Chart for Snowblower Skids | Parts


----------

